# Teichbau inkl. 2 Wasserfällen in Trockenmauer



## Froopy (24. Feb. 2009)

Hallo allerseits, 

ich bin neu bei euch, da ich gesehen habe (insbes. beim spannenden Bachlaufbau von jochen), dass ihr goldwert seid bei der Beratung in Sachen Teich / Bachlaufbau. Da wir gerade in der heißen Planungsphase sind, wollte ich euch gerne um Rat fragen. Da es in Worten kaum zu erklären ist, habe ich mal just versucht in Powerpoint eine Skizze zu erstellen die auch unsere Fragen besser erklärt, die ich nun einfach mal runterschreibe, wie sie mir in den Sinn kommen:

1.) Wir sind am Überlegen ob wir einen Bodenablauf nehmen sollen  oder mit Zielsaugtechnik (2-3 Satelliten die in den Pumpenschacht führen) arbeiten sollen. Wir wollen in jedem Fall einen Teich mit Bepflanzung und Misch-Fisch-Besatz, d.h. keinen reinen pflanzenlosen Koiteich. Muss bei Bodenablauf der Teich konisch zum Ablauf sein, wahrscheinlich besser, um wirklich allen Dreck rauszubekommen oder?

2.) Reicht unsere Technik? Wir gucken zwar immer beeindruckt die Bautagebücher anderer Teichbauer an, die weißgott was für TEchnik und selbstgebaute Filtergräben/-häuser/-teiche bauen, aber es ist def. nichts, was wir wollen. Wir wollen möglichst einfach einigermaßen klares Wasser, deswegen haben wir uns für Aquamax 16000 entschieden und einen Reihenvortex für 40.000 Litern mit 4 Kammern. Dann haben wir von unserem Altteich eine große UV-Lampe und mehr nicht - reicht das für einen Ottonormalverbraucher-Teich?

3.) Thema Wasserfall: 
Da wir ab März nicht nur den Teich bauen, sondern auch den ganzen Garten umgestalten, hatten wir folgende Idee. Wir bauen unseren Hang in eine 2 stufige Trockenmauer um, mit einem Zwischenplateau für Bepflanzung. Nun kam uns in den Sinn, in dieses Plateau ein Wasser-Bassin einzubauen und einen Wasserfall von oben in dieses Bassin plätschern zu lassen und noch einen vom Bassin in den Teich. Nette Idee , aber folgende Fragen dazu:
3.1.) Die beiden Trockenmauern werden eine Höhe von ca. 90 cm haben, d.h. die Wasserfälle sind in etwa genauso hoch. Nun habt ihr hier und da schon geschrieben, dass es zu laut werden könnte. Auch wenn der Wasserfall ganz ungehindert und gerade runterfällt? 
3.2.) Die Trockenmauern müssen ja ein Neigung haben (siehe Querschnittsskizze) - welche Ideen hättet ihr, den Wasserlauf dementsprechend weit "rauszubekommen" dass nicht die ganze Trockenmauer nass wird ?
3.3.) Das Bassin wollten wir aus Beton gießen und dann mit Folie einkleiden, ist das okay, gibt es bessere Ideen?

Hm, grundsätzlich sind das derzeit die brennensten Fragen bei uns. Sind für jede Hilfe dankbar. 

Nun lässt mich mein einer Sohn auch nicht mehr tippen - also schaue ich heute abend wieder hier hinein.

Danke schonmal , 

liebe Grüße
Babs


----------



## axel (24. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Teichbau inkl. 2 Wasserfällen in Trockenmauer*

Hallo Babs

Willkommen bei uns Teichfreunden :willkommen

Zu den meisten Fragen kann ich leider nix sagen weil ich kein Koi Teich hab .
Aber zur Lautstärke vom Wasserfall .
Ich hab auch ne 15000 Liter Pumpe für mein Wasserfall zu laufen .
Das plätschert schon ganz schön laut. Ist bei mir aber noch provisorisch weil ich auch noch ein Bassin brauche . 
So 80 - 100 Meter sollte schon Abstand zum Nachbarn sein wenn er empfindlich ist .
Wollt Ihr den Wasserfall immer laufen lassen ? Bei mir läuft er nur Zeitweise wegen der Stromkosten .

Lg
axel


----------



## Olli.P (24. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Teichbau inkl. 2 Wasserfällen in Trockenmauer*

Hallo Babs,


:willkommen bei den Teich - :crazy

Da habt ihr ja ein tolles Projekt in der Planung. 

Wenn ihr den Wasserfall nicht kontinuirlich laufen lassen wollt, müsst ihr wenigstens einen Bypass mit einplanen. Denn der Filter sollte schon rund um die Uhr gespeist werden.

Über welche breite soll den der *Wasserfall* gehen 

Das wäre für die Ankommende Wassermenge schon Wichtig.....

Hier mal ein link (klick) wo du anhand der Pumpenkennlinie sehen kannst was da unter idealen Bedingungen noch oben am Filter ankommen soll.

Wollt ihr das Hauptbecken mit steilen Wänden anlegen???

Denn ich glaube nicht, dass ihr in dem kleinen 0,5x2m Bassin genug Pflanzen als Konkurrenz für die Algen (bei Fischbesatz) rein bekommt....... 
( ist meine pers. Meinung )


----------



## Froopy (24. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Teichbau inkl. 2 Wasserfällen in Trockenmauer*

Hallo, 

Danke fürs Willkommen heißen 

Also - mit den Stromkosten verstehe ich gerade nicht, weil die Pumpe läuft doch so oder so, ob hoch zum Wasserfall oder direkt zurück in den Teich, oder braucht die mehr, wenn sie höher pumpt  

Wegen Bypass ist aber ein guter Hinweis - Danke, könnte ja mal sein, dass man den Wasserfall eben doch mal ausstellen möchte.

Abstand zu Nachbarn ist groß genug also zumindest zu dem einen - der andere liegt ca. 30 Meter vom Wasserfall.... aber da wohnt derzeit keiner 

Wegen der Fördermenge habe ich im Chart geschaut, das sind so um die 200l Durchfluss bei unserer Wassersäule.

Breite der Wasserfälle - hm, so jeweils 30-40 cm - mehr eigentlich nicht...... 

Im unteren Becken sollen auf alle Fälle auch Pflanzen rein, nicht nur oben. Deswegen ja die Frage, ob dann ein Bodenablauf überhaupt sinnvoll ist?!

Danke schonmal und ich freu mich auf weitere Antworten, 

Beste Grüße
Babs


----------



## axel (24. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Teichbau inkl. 2 Wasserfällen in Trockenmauer*

Hallo Babs 

nee nee die Pumpe verbraucht nicht mehr Strom 
Bloß meine Pumpe läuft nicht immer weil ich noch ne kleine extra Pumpe hab für mein Filter .

Lg
axel


----------



## martin karstens (25. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Teichbau inkl. 2 Wasserfällen in Trockenmauer*

Hallo Babs!
Mit einem Bypass für den Wasserfall hast Du auch den Vorteil mit einem Kugelhahn / Schieber die Wassermenge genau regulieren zu können. So kann man die passende Wassermenge finden (Optik, Geräusch)! Den Wasserfall kann man z.b. mit einem V2A Blech rausziehen, so das die Trockenmauer nicht nass wird. Oder GFK. Alles Geschmackssache.


----------



## Annett (25. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Teichbau inkl. 2 Wasserfällen in Trockenmauer*

Moin,

von der Fallhöhe des Wasser, der Unruhe, die dadurch im Zwischenbecken entsteht und dem dadurch ausgetriebenem CO2 (inkl. Auswirkungen auf den pH) mal ab.... wieviel Wasser soll durch das Becken fließen?


> Wegen der Fördermenge habe ich im Chart geschaut, das sind so um die 200l Durchfluss bei unserer Wassersäule.


200Liter pro was? Minute? Da müssen sich die armen Pflanzen aber gut festhalten, damit sie nicht weggespült werden. :smoki

Besteht nicht die Möglichkeit, ein Pflanzenbecken (bewachsener "Bodenfilter" - bitte damit mal die Suchfunktion belästigen) an anderer Stelle, aber immer noch nach dem Filter zu integrieren?
Man könnte diesen Bodenfilter per Bypass beschicken=wesentlich weniger Durchfluß, als die Pumpe her gibt. Wenn der Filter gut gedämmt ist, könnte er auch gedrosselt im Winter durchlaufen.

Jochen hat seinen Wasserfall so integriert, dass der Biofilter unabhängig davon läuft=andere Pumpe. 
Die Intensität des Falls wird mittels regelbarer Pumpe eingestellt, sodass immer die richtige Menge + Lautstärke erreicht wird. Ich konnte mich davon live überzeugen und finde dies eine bessere Lösung, als "volle Pulle". Man sollte die Wirkung solcher Wasserfälle auf den CO2-Haushalt nicht unterschätzen.


----------



## Dodi (25. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Teichbau inkl. 2 Wasserfällen in Trockenmauer*

Hallo Babs!

Auch von mir noch ein :willkommen hier im Club! 
Interessantes Projekt! 

Beachte bloß den Tipp mit dem Bypass und Zugschieber, damit Du den Wasserfall regulieren und auch mal abstellen kannst. Ich weiss aus Erfahrung, das beim Betrieb eines Wasserfalls 'ne Menge Wasser verdunstet und bin froh, wenn ich nach Bedarf alles regulieren kann.

Hmmmh, meiner Meinung nach ist ein Reihenvortex zur Filterung nicht mehr zeitgemäß - wie soll er denn bestückt werden? Die Vorabscheidung, die durch den Vortex passieren soll, funktioniert dort nicht optimal. Besser wäre es, z. B. ein Spaltsieb einzusetzen, um eine vernünftige Vorfilterung zu gewährleisten.

Einen Bodenablauf (BA) solltest Du mit einplanen! So kann der Teichgrund gut und einfach! sauber gehalten werden. Beim Teichbau darauf achten, dass der Bodenlauf an der tiefsten Stelle plaziert wird und der Teichboden schräg zum Ablauf abfällt, also konisch. - Eine Anleitung zum Einbau eines BA findest Du in den Fachbeiträgen (Basiswissen, s. meine Signatur).

Viel Spaß beim Teichbau und natürlich auch hier bei uns!


----------

